

Julia Child and the OSS Recipe for Shark Repellent - bandrami
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-archive/2015-featured-story-archive/shark-repellent.html

======
justwannasing
Funny. I just finished re-watching "Julie and Julia" before I sat here and saw
this.

